# Excel 2003 developer tab



## scouse13 (Oct 29, 2009)

is there a developer tab(toolbar) in excel 2003 like there is now on the ribbon in 2007, if so how do u access it
many thanks


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope, not in 2003, you could write your own menu's that are active when the 'develkopper' uses the file.
See your other post with the link I posted in it.
There is a lot about custom menu's there too


----------

